# Windows Mail error 0x80004005 ??



## Big4member (Oct 12, 2010)

My Windows Mail will no longer receive mail. Upon opening I get the following error:
An unknown error has occurred. Account: 'mail.wctatel.net', Server: 'mail.wctatel.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x80004005

I get this error everytime I try to send/receive mail as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

You need to login to your WCTA email account - http://www.wctatel.net/UI/Menu/Internet.aspx?id=d9d92f29-af68-49c0-8ea6-2963214d5906

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Big4member (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried that. I log in online a lot to get my e-mails since it is not working through Windows Mail. Trying to log in again to the link you posted did not work.


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

If all else fails, you could reinstall Win Mail... or you could try my favorite,  thunderbird.


----------



## Big4member (Oct 12, 2010)

I have thought of using THunderbird but would like to try fixing Windows Mail before I migrate to a new Mail Client. Any suggestions?


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

From WindowsVistaTips.com:


> Unknown errors in Windows Mail are often due to interference from an
> antivirus or antispam program. What if any antivirus and antispam
> programs do you have?
> 
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is a free Util that fixes most WM problems please read the instructions and run accordingly:-

http://www.oehelp.com/WMUtil/Default.aspx


----------

